# Tivo Bolt and Plex Audio Question



## Czarnik787 (Sep 2, 2016)

So i have the white tivo bolt and i love it but my main issue with it is plex, and to be exact audio issues. When i try to play a movie encoded with DTS the tivo will only play it in All channel stereo. When i play something encoded with AC3 5.1 audio it plays in Dolby Digital. Now if i play the movies encoded with DTS on my XBOX ONE they play perfectly.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm fairly certain this has been covered in other threads, but Tivo devices don't have DTS support. They will not even pass through DTS audio from a streaming source.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

What I have found is the PLex app on Tivo is some thing not to be used. Every other device I have xbox,apple tv, vizio tv pay flex movies much better. I don't think tivo updates this app at all. they want to have this one box for all out=r needs and then don't keep it it to date. I am at the point the only thing dome on the tivo is TV. all other apps there are better platforms. But I do have all those other platforms to use. 

I doubt tivo will ever have good 3rd part apps.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 23, 2003)

Tivo does not produce or update the Plex app, Plex does. However, what you say is mostly true: the Plex app on Tivo is very poor compared to other platforms. Based on discussion in the Plex forums this appears to be because the Tivo platform doesn't allow access to all of the hardware's capability. I bought a Roku Ultra for Plex (and other streaming apps) and it's vastly superior to the Bolt. The Bolt is still the best Tivo around, but as a 'universal entertainment platform' it fails.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

The Blot will play DTS as Dolby Digital. 
It has transcode the sound. 
You have to edit a file on your plex server. 
I have posted about this before. I’m on my phone, and can’t find the post to link here, but you have to edit the file to force the transcode.


----------



## Cheap Flyer (Sep 23, 2003)

Here is a previous thread.

Plex app has limited support for surround sound

The last post describes the fix:

"It IS fixable by changing aac to ac3 within the HTML XML file in Plex Profiles folder."


----------

